# The Best Dog There!



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, a family dinner and get together was hosted by several in my husband's family. I could not go because of work, so my husband took Thena. I was a bit apprehensive, as many dogs and small children were slated to be in attendance. Moreover, my husband's family has frequently made comments about GSD's not being "their favorite breed" and not being "their cup of tea." This branch of the family pretty much sticks with Labradors and doodles of various types. I am proud to say that I needn't have worried a bit. 

Thena entered the happy chaos of children and dogs with confidence and dignity. She lay patiently under my husband's chair while he instructed the children on how to behave with Thena, then under close supervision, the children met our girl. Thena absolutely held court! She wagged her tail as the children gently petted her, and handed out free face washes for everyone. She loved it! When given permission, she played ball with the kids (again under very close supervision). She obeyed every command given to her by the children. The other dogs might as well not even have been present. The children and Thena universally ignored them. Children and dog were in their element--happy, carefree play. 

When it was time to eat, Mike pointed at the laundry room, and simply stated, "Thena, place." Thena calmly and unquestioningly walked to the laundry room and lay down for a nap. One of the six year olds pointed at her and exclaimed excitedly, "Mom, Thena understands all our WORDS!"

In the meantime, a labrador stole part of dinner from the counter, another labrador tried to bite one of the doodles, another doodle had to be removed to a bathroom because he would not stop barking at nothing, and another doodle stole someone's dinner off the plate. Notwithstanding professional training, none of the other dogs seemed to have a clue regarding the meaning of any obedience commands. One by one, parents removed all dogs from the room--except for Thena, who was quietly observing the goings-on from the laundry room.

When the day was over, one of the mothers came over to my husband, and whispered,"Thena is the best dog here. You can bring her over here with you any time." 

I have heard no further derogatory remarks about GSD's. 

Atta girl, Thena!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Haha, good girl Athena! She was watching the chaos with a bemused smile, I’m sure


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

It's nice to see your training pay off.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Way to go Athena!Pat on the back for you and hubby


----------



## Jordan_and_his_dog (7 mo ago)

That’s awesome!

She’s definitely waving the flag for GSD


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Girl Athena!!! Nicely done…


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good girl Thena!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Another "way to represent" the GSD


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Thena made mum proud again, good girl!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Thats awesome! its the best feeling when all your hard work pays off 

my family was the same, a little cautious, but they absolutely adore Charlie now, and I must admit, its a little satisfying when everyone avoids my sisters dog who is screaming/barking at Charlie while he lays calmly at my feet 😆 oops


----------



## Dustinb80 (10 mo ago)

I love it. But pics would be great


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Good work all.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

I wish I had pics--hubs is not into taking pictures, and took none that day.  However, here are a few recent ones just for fun!


----------



## Cigarillo (Dec 20, 2021)

Ringhram said:


> A couple of weeks ago, a family dinner and get together was hosted by several in my husband's family. I could not go because of work, so my husband took Thena. I was a bit apprehensive, as many dogs and small children were slated to be in attendance. Moreover, my husband's family has frequently made comments about GSD's not being "their favorite breed" and not being "their cup of tea." This branch of the family pretty much sticks with Labradors and doodles of various types. I am proud to say that I needn't have worried a bit.
> 
> Thena entered the happy chaos of children and dogs with confidence and dignity. She lay patiently under my husband's chair while he instructed the children on how to behave with Thena, then under close supervision, the children met our girl. Thena absolutely held court! She wagged her tail as the children gently petted her, and handed out free face washes for everyone. She loved it! When given permission, she played ball with the kids (again under very close supervision). She obeyed every command given to her by the children. The other dogs might as well not even have been present. The children and Thena universally ignored them. Children and dog were in their element--happy, carefree play.
> 
> ...


NOT surprised! 
When I adopted Maggie from a shelter 2+ years ago,she was an adult GSD with 2 prior owners, mysterious health issues, extreme separation anxiety & a “bite history” which was redirection during a tussle with the prior-resident female dog.

On the plus side, during her eventful stay at the shelter, she had earned the staff’s affection.
Having never considered a GSD, I was encouraged to adopt her only because I was retired with no other pets. Their main question for me was how much time I would be able to spend with her, & since I replied, “all the time”, I possibly was considered as good a fit as she was likely to get.

So I was very slow to trust her, but she surprised me the first time she was allowed to play with a toddler — by pushing a tennis ball & allowing the toddler to pick it up & throw it. (She still won’t let me do that).


----------

